# De negrero



## Queen Elizabeth

ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto con le altre frasi! Innanzitutto Buon 2010!
Sono tornata e mi sono rimessa al lavoro...sto ancora traducendo l'indice del libro "Las inquietudes de Shanti Andia", quindi non c'è contesto 

Il titolo è "de negrero"...io direi "da negrieri" oppure "roba da negrieri" ma non mi sento affatto sicura di questa traduzione...


----------



## chlapec

Prima dovresti leggere il capitolo corrispondente, per vedere di cosa si parla. Altrimenti, non si può sapere, ad esempio, da dove viene la preposizione "de" e quindi, come tradurla.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Non mi hanno dato tutto il libro ma solo l'indice ed uno stralcio del primo capitolo...è per questo che incontro tante difficoltà...il libro intero non riesco a  reperirlo per il momento


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok,ma per lo meno la frase intera o il titolo del capitolo, perché altrimenti non si capisce qual è la *funzione *della preposizione *"de" come ha scritto CHlapec*: di, da, come un, ecc ecc.
Magari prima era un negriero e poi è diventato qualcos'altro (da negriero a...), va' a sapere.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Lo so, avete completamente ragione, ma non ho nulla e questo è il titolo di uno degli ultimi capitoli. Ora sto traducendo il primo capitolo (che è l'unico che ho anche se solo in parte) ed è il diario di un uomo e delle sue esperienze di vita, con vari rimandi alle navi, ai vascelli ecc...

"De negrero" è il titolo del capitolo...non ho altro purtroppo...


----------



## Neuromante

O al contrario, que en ese periodo está haciendo "de negrero" y ni antes ni después lo hacía. El título es muy ambiguo en español y las opciones dan resultados muy diversos.

¿No puedes ponerte en contacto con el autor? A veces resuelven este tipo de dudas


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Grazie a tutti! Non credo di potermi mettere in contatto con l'autore, il testo mi è stato dato da una casa editrice per fare una prova di traduzione...avrei bisogno di trovare il testo intero così potrei leggerlo e capirei meglio...


----------



## ursu-lab

Leggi il mio commento in casa hospitalaria. Ti ho mandato il link col testo originale di Pio Baroja (credo che solo un medium potrebbe aiutarti a metterti in contatto con lui) e un consiglio...


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

ursu-lab said:


> Leggi il mio commento in casa hospitalaria. Ti ho mandato il link col testo originale di Pio Baroja (credo che solo un medium potrebbe aiutarti a metterti in contatto con lui) e un consiglio...




Ja ja ja ja ja! grazie! mi hai fatto fare la prima risata della giornata!


----------



## Neuromante

Ero convinto che sarebbe un autore morto e anche che il nome sarebbe da qualche parte. Ma ho rischiato lo steso fareuna figuracia è ho vinto il primo premio.

Ma non preocuparti, ti trovo un buon medium sul giornale e mi metto in contatto.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

ahahah Neuromante! se lo trovi mettimi pure in contatto allora! Non ti preoccupare, nessuna figuraccia!


----------



## gatogab

No so se ho capito bene (cosa usuale in me), ma per _'indice'_ intendi l'elenco dei capitoli?
Se è così potrebbe trattarsi del fatto che in quel capitolo si narra di quando il nostro faceva il negriero.
*Durante el periodo de negrero.*
La scoperta dell'acqua calda?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Gato hai capito benissimo e la tua risposta mi è di grandissimo aiuto! Te ne son grata, davvero. Ma tu hai letto il libro?


----------



## Lexinauta

E allora...? 
Non sono sicuro se si potrebbe tradurre 'Come negriero'.
Cosa pensate?


----------



## gatogab

Queen Elizabeth said:


> Gato hai capito benissimo e la tua risposta mi è di grandissimo aiuto! Te ne son grata, davvero. Ma tu hai letto il libro?


No lo he leído sino descargado, gracias al link de ursu-lab, por si algún día lo hago.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## chlapec

Ho letto un brano del capitolo, e anche del capitolo precedente. Il protagonista s'imbarca come pilota su una nave negriera. Quindi, in un certo senso, lavora come negriero.
Possibilità: (lavorando) "come negriero"; (facendo) "il negriero"; più libero: "sulla nave negriera";


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Non è facile rendere l'idea...

"negriero" e basta?


----------



## Neuromante

Facendo il negriero

Io, negriero. Aunque me suena horrible, la verdad


----------

